# From popeye to white patches...



## LariM78 (Nov 2, 2010)

I posted a thread last week about my molly that had popeye, she recovered pretty quicky, just over a day later her eye was looking better. I kept an eye on her during this week and she has seemed OK. Today I have noticed that she has got white patches on her body and tail fin. At first I thought she had ich but she is not flashing, has no clamped fins and the patches are a little too large to be ich spots, in fact it actually looks more like a fungus. She is still swimming around and is still willing to eat. I think that whatever she has now is the real cause of the popeye she had. 


Does any one have any ideas of what this could be? I have some fizz tabs for parasites but those won't work for ich as far as I know or for fungus. I don't want to medicate the tank unless I know what I'm treating for. At this stage no other fish seems affected and I don't want that to change.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Parasite tabs will probably not work. You'll need an anti-fungal med. Petco and Petsmart carry numerous one you can use. Just read the labels. What did you use for popeye? Sometimes the same med.


----------



## LariM78 (Nov 2, 2010)

On second thought, after taking another closer look, I think it is ich. She is now sitting on the bottom of the tank hiding behind the air stone. At the moment my water temp is 28 deg C/82 deg F. And there is a lot of aeration. I don't want to add salt to the tank as I have a rainbow shark who would be badly affected by that. Also, with the parasite in t's cyst stage there's not a lot of medications I can use at the moment, apparently I have to wait until the free swimming stage so at this stage I don't know what to do, I'm worried that the parasite will infect my other fish.

What do I do?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Doesn't sound like ich. Can you post a pic?


----------



## LariM78 (Nov 2, 2010)

OK here are some pics. On one you can see the patches on her head and on the other you can see the patches on her body and tail, it almost looks like there is a fuzz around her body. I've checke on her again and at one time she was swimming around but she's gone back to hiding behind there airstone but at this point she has not crashed and no clamped fins.







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sorry, but those pics don't help. I can't see anything. I know they are hard to get pics of, but need a closer profile shot if possible.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Here's a great web site with pictures of fish diseases, causes and treatments:

Tropical Fish Disease Identification with pictures and cures.

There is a place on the page (not at the very top, but part way down), where you can click on fungal, parasitic, viral, bacterial, ect... diseases to see the pics and treatments.

It does sound like what my female betta had. I didn't catch it in time, (my LFS guy insisted it was a parasite and had me treat her for that). I'm pretty sure it was a fungus and should have done a fungal treatment instead. She ended up dying, but hopefully, you can find what your fish has here and catch it in time.

Good luck. Keep us posted.


----------

